# Gone: juvenile Albino Corydoras ~30 in Boston metro area (Arlington MA)



## wolps

Hi there, I have about 30 albino corydoras that I hatched in my own tank. Free. Way too many eggs and fry were viable, oops!

Please, only consider if you're willing to take a minimum 10 fish. Minimum group of 6 anyhow (shoaling fish).
Pickup only in Arlington MA. This weekend, or evenings next week.

I just took a photo of the actual fish you would get, take a look.

Thanks!


----------



## wolps

Found someone to take them, thanks all!


----------



## dentremundosa3

Why do they that


----------



## dentremundosa3

something is better than nothing I just got some fishing lures from online fishing store UAE


----------

